# Manchester City - Roma: ICC. 21 Luglio 2015 ore 12. Tv Premium



## admin (16 Luglio 2015)

Seconda uscita della Roma nella International Champions Cup 2015. Dopo il debutto contro il Real Madrid, i giallorossi affronteranno il Manchester City di Pellegrini. Manchester City - Roma si gioca il 21 Luglio 2015 alle ore 12 italiane.

Dove vedere Manchester City - Roma in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 12.

A seguire, tutte le news ed i commenti


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seconda uscita della Roma nella International Champions Cup 2015. Dopo il debutto contro il Real Madrid, i giallorossi affronteranno il Manchester City di Pellegrini. Manchester City - Roma si gioca il 21 Luglio 2015 alle ore 21 italiane.
> 
> Dove vedere Manchester City - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



Admin la partita è alle 12 italiane


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2015)

up


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

2-1 City.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 2-1 City.



6-1 city


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi comunque guardiamola perché giocherà il nostro futuro difensore, tale sig. Romagnoli


----------



## Aldo (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ragazzi comunque guardiamola perché giocherà il nostro futuro difensore, tale sig. Romagnoli



Vediamo il nuovo Nesta in azione. Se è pronto per il Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali:*

Roma (4-3-3): De Sanctis; Florenzi, Romagnoli, Manolas, Torosidis; Ucan, De Rossi, Pjanic; Gervinho, Totti, Iturbe. All. Garcia.

Manchester City (4-4-2): Caballero; Sagna, Kompany, Mangala, Clichy; Fernando, Zuculini, Garcia, Silva; Sterling, Iheanacho. All. Pellegrini.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:*
> 
> Roma (4-3-3): De Sanctis; Florenzi, Romagnoli, Manolas, Torosidis; Ucan, De Rossi, Pjanic; Gervinho, Totti, Iturbe. All. Garcia.
> 
> Manchester City (4-4-2): Caballero; Sagna, Kompany, Mangala, Clichy; Fernando, Zuculini, Garcia, Silva; Sterling, Iheanacho. All. Pellegrini.


Spero faccia male cosi ce lo sganciano.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2015)

Gol Sterling intanto


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Luglio 2015)

fuorigioco sbagliato di Nesta e terzino destro che dorme sulla diagonale


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Che gol pjanic [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2015)

Mister 68 cucuzze si presenta cosi .


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2015)

1-1 Pjanic


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2015)

Amichevole o no..il Milan non è a livello di Roma, Inter e Juve.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma cos'è quel trenino che corre su e giu oltre i tabelloni della linea laterale??? ci sono sopra 4 persone


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che gol pjanic @Renegade



Visto? Visto? Visto? Te lo stavo dicendo poco fa... Pjanic è fortissimo. Il miglior centrocampista che avete. Tra i migliori in Europa. Eriksen e co gli allacciano gli scarpini. Che grande calciatore, mio pupillo da sempre! Lo vorrei tanto al Milan o all'Arsenal 

Comunque il City è una squadretta di figurine immonde. L'unico salvabile è Silva che è mostruoso, rifinitore, ala, incursore. E' tutto. Che tecnica quel ragazzo. Il Barcellona avrebbe dovuto prendere lui, naturale sostituto di Iniesta.

Totti è un morto oggi. Per il resto Romagnoli né carne né pesce.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Visto? Visto? Visto? Te lo stavo dicendo poco fa... Pjanic è fortissimo. Il miglior centrocampista che avete. Tra i migliori in Europa. Eriksen e co gli allacciano gli scarpini. Che grande calciatore, mio pupillo da sempre! Lo vorrei tanto al Milan o all'Arsenal
> 
> Comunque il City è una squadretta di figurine immonde. L'unico salvabile è Silva che è mostruoso, rifinitore, ala, incursore. E' tutto. Che tecnica quel ragazzo. Il Barcellona avrebbe dovuto prendere lui, naturale sostituto di Iniesta.
> 
> Totti è un morto oggi. Per il resto Romagnoli né carne né pesce.



Oggi è una partita molto più difficile rispetto a quella col real perché il city già è in buona forma visto che tra 15 giorni inizia la premier
romagnoli è alla prima partita con avversari di questo calibro della sua vita, ha 20 anni ,ha sbagliato sul gol ma se gli si mettono addosso troppe pressioni si rischia di perderlo

Silva fantastico mamma mia.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Visto? Visto? Visto? Te lo stavo dicendo poco fa... Pjanic è fortissimo. Il miglior centrocampista che avete. Tra i migliori in Europa. Eriksen e co gli allacciano gli scarpini. Che grande calciatore, mio pupillo da sempre! Lo vorrei tanto al Milan o all'Arsenal
> 
> Comunque il City è una squadretta di figurine immonde. L'unico salvabile è Silva che è mostruoso, rifinitore, ala, incursore. E' tutto. Che tecnica quel ragazzo. Il Barcellona avrebbe dovuto prendere lui, naturale sostituto di Iniesta.
> 
> Totti è un morto oggi. Per il resto Romagnoli né carne né pesce.



Se giocasse sempre così in campionato Pjanic ,invece


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se giocasse sempre così in campionato Pjanic ,invece



Tutta la vita meglio un Pjanic scostante che un Nainggolan costante. La tecnica nel calcio fa sempre la differenza.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Roma -City 1-2

Cole già ha esaurito il doping usato contro il Madrid


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Luglio 2015)

Yanga Mbwa è peggio addirittura di bonera. Terribile disastro per noi... Sarebbe da folli vendere romagnoli e tenere quell'incapace


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita meglio un Pjanic scostante che un Nainggolan costante. La tecnica nel calcio fa sempre la differenza.



Tutta la vita meglio un Pjanic scostante che un Muntari costante. La tecnica nel calcio fa sempre la differenza. 

Ecco così va meglio.

Nainggolan è un grande centrocampista.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Come stiamo andando adesso [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Amichevoli estive come film di Tinto Brass.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Come stiamo andando adesso [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Siamo un po in difficoltà sul piano del ritmo loro hanno più gamba, ma abbiamo preso gol su assist di cole agli avversari , comunque tutto sommato una buona partita e adesso siamo in campo con tutti quelli in vendita destro doumbia e ljaijc, i primi 2 pena come al solito, se questi sono quelli che devono panchinare totti, Francesco gioca fino a 100 anni. Comunque meglio il primo tempo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Amichevoli estive come film di Tinto Brass.


  me lo spieghi


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Siamo un po in difficoltà sul piano del ritmo loro hanno più gamba, ma abbiamo preso gol su assist di cole agli avversari , comunque tutto sommato una buona partita e adesso siamo in campo con tutti quelli in vendita destro doumbia e ljaijc, i primi 2 pena come al solito, se questi sono quelli che devono panchinare totti, Francesco gioca fino a 100 anni. Comunque meglio il primo tempo.


Cole


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2015)

2-1 Nutellino adem


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Roma - City 2-2 

Ljajic su punizione


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Roma - City 2-2
> 
> Ljajic su punizione



Ljajic


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Finita 2-2 ora i rigori


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Finita 2-2 ora i rigori



Lobont li parerà tutti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2015)

Doumbia scandaloso pure nei calci di rigore ahahahah


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

La Roma continua a tenere testa alle big. Non l'ha vinta in partita solo per errori propri. Comunque siamo indietro anni luce dai giallorossi. Falque continua a sembrarmi un giocatorino da media squadra: troppe giocate inutili come i tacchi, cross imprecisissimi e all'avversario, tiro debole... 
[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] visto che ha pennellato pure Ljajic? Oggi i miei due pipilli in gol. Mi auguro smetterai di maltrattarmeli. Voi romanisti comunque esaltate Nainggolan senza rendervi conto che Pjanic è la vera stella del centrocampo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Risultato finale

Roma - Manchester city 4-5 dcr


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma continua a tenere testa alle big. Non l'ha vinta in partita solo per errori propri. Comunque siamo indietro anni luce dai giallorossi. Falque continua a sembrarmi un giocatorino da media squadra: troppe giocate inutili come i tacchi, cross imprecisissimi e all'avversario, tiro debole...
> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] visto che ha pennellato pure Ljajic? Oggi i miei due pipilli in gol. Mi auguro smetterai di maltrattarmeli. Voi romanisti comunque esaltate Nainggolan senza rendervi conto che Pjanic è la vera stella del centrocampo


 [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] , a parte cole e doumbia , scandalosi, gli altri come hanno giocato , per te. Nainggolan ha tanta grinta' e per questo piace , però se devo scegliere fra lui e Pjanic preferisco tenere mille volte Miralem


----------



## Aragorn (21 Luglio 2015)

Come ha giocato Nesta ?


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato Nesta ?



Su Romagnoli, dicono che a parte il primo errore sul gol del 1-0, ha giocato bene , poi è stato sostituito con quasi tutti gli altri , all inizio del 2 tempo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma continua a tenere testa alle big. Non l'ha vinta in partita solo per errori propri. Comunque siamo indietro anni luce dai giallorossi. Falque continua a sembrarmi un giocatorino da media squadra: troppe giocate inutili come i tacchi, cross imprecisissimi e all'avversario, tiro debole...
> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] visto che ha pennellato pure Ljajic? Oggi i miei due pipilli in gol. Mi auguro smetterai di maltrattarmeli. Voi romanisti comunque esaltate Nainggolan senza rendervi conto che Pjanic è la vera stella del centrocampo



Ljajic spero venga venduto anche se a me è molto simpatico, ha una faccia da schiaffi non indifferente, pjanic non si tocca a me piace moltissimo ma negare che nainggolan sia un grande centrocampista è da pazzi


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> @Renegade , a parte cole e doumbia , scandalosi, gli altri come hanno giocato , per te. Nainggolan ha tanta grinta' e per questo piace , però se devo scegliere fra lui e Pjanic preferisco tenere mille volte Miralem



Difesa discreta. Florenzi come al solito pronto ad inserirsi e molto offensivo, meno utile in fase di ripiego. Nainggolan si mantiene sugli ottimi standard. Ucan buono nel fraseggio ma lentissimo e perde troppi palloni. Pjanic favoloso in quel tiro e nel creare continuamente la manovra. Ljajic buono quando si è accentrato e pessimo quando andava a coprire la fascia. Non è il suo ruolo. Falque l'ho scritto sopra, assolutamente mediocre. Totti sottotono.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ljajic spero venga venduto anche se a me è molto simpatico, ha una faccia da schiaffi non indifferente, pjanic non si tocca a me piace moltissimo ma negare che nainggolan sia un grande centrocampista è da pazzi



E chi lo nega. Nainggolan è tra i migliori in Europa nel suo ruolo. Vale almeno 35 mln. Dico solo che è meglio Pjanic. Ma i romanisti vedono in Nainggolan la stella e in Miralem un qualcuno da cacciare.

Se vendete Ljajic vi tartasserò.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato Nesta ?



Ha sbagliato sul primo gol, non mantenendo la linea difensiva ha tenuto in gioco Sterling, per il resto buona prova.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Difesa discreta. Florenzi come al solito pronto ad inserirsi e molto offensivo, meno utile in fase di ripiego. Nainggolan si mantiene sugli ottimi standard. Ucan buono nel fraseggio ma lentissimo e perde troppi palloni. Pjanic favoloso in quel tiro e nel creare continuamente la manovra. Ljajic buono quando si è accentrato e pessimo quando andava a coprire la fascia. Non è il suo ruolo. Falque l'ho scritto sopra, assolutamente mediocre. Totti sottotono.


Il bilancio insomma è buono o cattivo , in queste due amichevoli, come lo giudichi? [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Aragorn (21 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ljajic spero venga venduto anche se a me è molto *simpatico*, ha una faccia da schiaffi non indifferente, pjanic non si tocca a me piace moltissimo ma negare che nainggolan sia un grande centrocampista è da pazzi



Strano aggettivo per un calciatore, molto morattiano


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Strano aggettivo per un calciatore, molto morattiano



Eh EH eh molto Simpaticoh . - cit gli autogol


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi lo nega. Nainggolan è tra i migliori in Europa nel suo ruolo. Vale almeno 35 mln. Dico solo che è meglio Pjanic. Ma i romanisti vedono in Nainggolan la stella e in Miralem un qualcuno da cacciare.
> 
> Se vendete Ljajic vi tartasserò.



La stella del nostro centrocampo è pjanic su questo non ci sono dubbi, è il più forte che abbiamo i tifosi amano nainggolan perché è uno che si impegna dà l'anima e da sempre quelli così hanno più appeal presso la tifoseria, pjanic sembra il primo ballerino del bolshoj , non può competere in fatto di simpatia con quella faccia da galeotto di nainggolan


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> me lo spieghi



Se per vedere "mi censuro" guardo un film, tanto vale guardare qualcosa di più esplicito.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Il bilancio insomma è buono o cattivo , in queste due amichevoli, come lo giudichi? @Renegade



Molto positivo. Al Real Madrid avete pisciato in testa, scusa il francesismo. Col Manchester più difficile in quanto loro sono in formissima e correvano come cavalli. 



tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La stella del nostro centrocampo è pjanic su questo non ci sono dubbi, è il più forte che abbiamo i tifosi amano nainggolan perché è uno che si impegna dà l'anima e da sempre quelli così hanno più appeal presso la tifoseria, pjanic sembra il primo ballerino del bolshoj , non può competere in fatto di simpatia con quella faccia da galeotto di nainggolan



Almeno l'hai ammesso


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Molto positivo. Al Real Madrid avete pisciato in testa, scusa il francesismo. Col Manchester più difficile in quanto loro sono in formissima e correvano come cavalli.
> 
> 
> 
> Almeno l'hai ammesso


Ne sono contento


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2015)

Naingolan se mantiene questi standard la prossima stagione va in una grande.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Naingolan se mantiene questi standard la prossima stagione va in una grande.



 spero solo non in serie A


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> spero solo non in serie A



Intendo real,cessi,barca,psg,city,man utd ecc...''Grande'' anche dal punto di vista economico.
In serie A c'e solo la juve di grande ovviamente ma non ai livelli delle squadre citate prima.


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Cmq il mercato della Roma non decolla metti che per sfiga nelle amichevoli dzeko si rompa cosa fa Sabatini ?
Se fossi in lui accetterei di corsa l'offerta per romagnoli e prenderei subito il serbo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Intendo real,cessi,barca,psg,city,man utd ecc...''Grande'' anche dal punto di vista economico.
> In serie A c'e solo la juve di grande ovviamente ma non ai livelli delle squadre citate prima.



Sarei felice per lui, però meno per la squadra


----------

